# survived my first year of grad school!



## deoxygenated (Nov 10, 2003)

I just finished my last final!! yay! I've suffered a lot socially and have gone through a lot of ups and downs. But I survived, still in one piece 

The finals were really hard, I just hope I passed. If I did, I'm 1/4 a doctor!

I'm so happy, no more suffering for another 3 months (well, except for the SA part).


----------



## NewHope25 (May 11, 2005)

Congrats! that has got to feel good! As you get closer you should feel very proud of yourself and use that confidence to help reduce your SA.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Cool. School is hard but you did it! :banana :banana :banana


----------



## suppressed (Apr 19, 2005)

thats great, congrats !! :clap :yay









~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
"Everyone was laughing at me, and I was like shutup guys !!, I look good !."~ Amy Lee ~
http://www.myspace.com/suppressed_hannah


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Congratulations! You're in optometry, right?


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Hurray! :yay I have my last one tomorrow.


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

Congrats! :banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations, Deoxygenated!

If you are one-quarter finished, that means you have a "D" and half an "O". That's all good, though! We like you all the same! I know I can go to you if I have an eye question.

Here's to a great summer full of self-discovery and freedom from SA!


----------



## deoxygenated (Nov 10, 2003)

Thanks for the replies  Maybe I can give you guys free eye exams!

I still can't imagine myself dealing with patients, I can't even talk normally to a non-patient.. I know it's more of a routine stuff once I get used to it, but I'm still scared.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Hey can I ask you something.....how did you study for the OAT? I'm thinking of applying to optometry school myself. There's not a lot out there designed specifically for the OAT, and what is out there, I've heard, is not that good. I wonder if studying the MCAT stuff would be a good preparation :stu


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

congrats for finishing school


----------



## deoxygenated (Nov 10, 2003)

Hi Zephyr,

I took a Kaplan course for OAT/DAT (mostly pre-dental students in that class). The material for both are pretty much similar, except that for OAT there's a physics section and for DAT, something about recognizing 3D figures. You can also just buy a Kaplan MCAT workbook to study, but it has some stuff we don't need to know. But I think the course was very helpful because you can take a lot of practice exams there.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes that is interesting. When did that course run? (like what time of year was it, how often did you meet, etc.) and how much did it cost?


----------



## deoxygenated (Nov 10, 2003)

I took it in the summer. I don't know where you live, so maybe this site might help:

http://www.kaptest.com/repository/templ ... class.html


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Whoa that's a lot of cash. I think it'll just be the review books and practice exams for me......


----------



## uranage (Jul 4, 2004)

deoxygenated said:


> I just finished my last final!! yay! I've suffered a lot socially and have gone through a lot of ups and downs. But I survived, still in one piece
> 
> The finals were really hard, I just hope I passed. If I did, I'm 1/4 a doctor!
> 
> I'm so happy, no more suffering for another 3 months (well, except for the SA part).


Very good. Excellent job. Grad school is hard and you didn't give up. That said a lot about your will. Many many SAers unfortunately buckle under pressure and drop out. But you didn't so YAY for you! keep up the good work.

Remember when you are struggling once more, always remember that you survived before and you can do it one more time!


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

That's so great, deoxy!! Congrats!! :banana


----------

